# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  проверка антивирусом в безопасном режиме

## kLen

не раз слышал что проверка в безопасном режиме более эффективна
1 почему так 
_2. сколько на практике (примерно) случаев когда в нормальном режиме не находит антивир ничего, но в безопасном режиме (при тех же обновлениях) находит зловредов_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> не раз слышал что проверка в безопасном режиме более эффективна


Это не совсем так: для проверки в принципе режим загрузки не имеет значения. Удаление же и лечение файлов имеет в безопасноме режиме больше шансов, т.к. в этом случае система стартует в минимальной конфигурации.

----------


## kLen

Если правильно понял 
антивирус проверит одинаково и  в нормальном режиме и в безопасном режиме
_А если что то найдет то удалять и/или  лечить все таки лучше в безопасном режиме_ 
если это так 
*то это справедливо для всех антивирусов/сканеров(типа СureIt! и других)?*

----------


## zerocorporated

> Если правильно понял 
> антивирус проверит одинаково и  в нормальном режиме и в безопасном режиме


Найти может больше в безопасном режиме, так как Руткиты могут оказаться неактивными.

----------


## SergM

Для СureIt! вопрос спорный. Там шилд (антируткит) работает именно в обычном режиме и имеет все шансы поймать (и очень часто вылечить) активный руткит.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Если правильно понял 
> антивирус проверит одинаково и в нормальном режиме и в безопасном режиме
> _А если что то найдет то удалять и/или лечить все таки лучше в безопасном режиме_ 
> если это так 
> *то это справедливо для всех антивирусов/сканеров(типа СureIt! и других)?*


Заблуждение. Чаще всего вирусы отключают загрузку в безопасный режим. Антивирус в безопасном режиме обычно работает в полсилы. *СureIt!* стоит запускать в обычном режиме, если нет возможности загрузиться с LiveCD. Делаем первый прогон полного сканирования, затем сразу же запускаем повторно, не закрывая *СureIt!*. После перезагрузки делаем быстрое сканирование, если вирусы не найдены, то сразу же ставим полноценный антивирус и запускаем полное сканирование с последними базами.

----------


## kLen

Проверяем два раза подряд?
Но если СureIt! не находит в первый раз, почему  находит во второй? и часто ли такое может быть?

У знакомого Norton в обычном режиме не мог справиться с полиморфным вирусом, но после проверки в безопасном режиме,по его словам проблема была решена 
*Как тогда это объяснить?*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Заблуждение. Чаще всего вирусы отключают загрузку в безопасный режим. Антивирус в безопасном режиме обычно работает в полсилы.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Антивирус в безопасном режиме обычно работает в полсилы..


Сорри, это как понимать?

----------


## Kuzz

> Сорри, это как понимать?


У большинства антивирусов в Safe-mode не загружаются защитные драйвера и т.д. (наверное для того, чтоб можно было в случае сбоя по вине этих самых драйверов хоть что-то предпринять)

----------


## SuperBrat

> Проверяем два раза подряд?
> Но если СureIt! не находит в первый раз, почему находит во второй? и часто ли такое может быть?


Кто сказал, что не находит? Второй проход полного скана нужен для хитромудрых вирей, которые успевают заразить некотрые файлы повторно. Например, Win32.Sector.17 (Dr.Web).




> У знакомого Norton в обычном режиме не мог справиться с полиморфным вирусом, но после проверки в безопасном режиме,по его словам проблема была решена 
> *Как тогда это объяснить?*


Чтобы не гадать, узнайте у "знакомого" какой был вирус. Потом на сайте Symantec найдите инструкцию по лечению для конкретного вируса.

----------


## Rene-gad

> У большинства антивирусов в Safe-mode не загружаются защитные драйвера и т.д.


.. но его способность/неспособность _найти и удалить_ от этого не меняется.

----------


## Rampant

У некоторых антивирей есть консоли для сканирования в безопасном режиме, из командной строки

----------


## Rene-gad

> У некоторых антивирей есть консоли для сканирования в безопасном режиме, из командной строки


Понятно, но мой вопрос собственно тут: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=398626&postcount=8

----------


## SuperBrat

Rene-gad, на мой взгляд, на ваш вопрос достаточно полно ответил Kuzz. Я бы ответил примерно также, поэтому не стал создавать дополнительный пост.

----------


## Kuzz

> .. но его способность/неспособность _найти и удалить_ от этого не меняется.


Хм.. А если руткит-компонент прописан и для загрузки в Safe-mode?
При этом антируткит не стартует..

----------


## Rene-gad

> Хм.. А если руткит-компонент прописан и для загрузки в Safe-mode? При этом антируткит не стартует..


ОК, давайте оставим церковь в деревне и назовем все своими именами: антивирус и антируткит - в моем понимании это 2 разных пары сапог. Посему я и не понял ни процитированную мною выше фразу SuperBrat, ни объяснение Kuzz.

----------


## kLen

Но все таки 
_Можно ли прийти к общему знаменателю???_

А что думают по этому поводу глобальные moderatoru?

----------


## SergM

К общему знаменателю Вы вряд ли придёте. У каждого вендора своя технология (причем, насколько "своя" это еще тот вопрос). Про DrWeb уже было отвечено - обычный режим предпочтительнее. Про других судить не берусь.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А что думают по этому поводу глобальные moderatoru?


Бывает такое, что провериться можно только в безопасном режиме, ибо в обычном режиме антивирус либо ничего не может сделать, либо валит систему в синьку.

----------

